# das vpp problem beheben?



## Jester (12. Januar 2011)

wie man ja weiß sind die lager in der unteren wippe im vpp system sehr stark belastet und gehen demnach auch schnell kaputt, weil sie die radial auftretenden kräfte nicht auf dauer aushalten. bei meinem m3 ist jetzt sogar ein innenring vom lager geplatzt.
ich überlege nun wie man da abhilfe schaffen kann ohne nach jeder saison die lager tauschen zu müssen, da ich mitlerweile 2 intense mit vpp habe. 
meine erste idee wäre ein nadellager oder eine gleitlagerbuchse wie sie im dämpferaugeverbaut ist zu verbauen. allerdings kann man so die axial auftretenden kräfte nicht "aufnehmen".
vielleicht gibts ja auch schon leute die sich mit dem problem beschäftigt haben. die santa cruz v10 fahrer werden ja sicher das selbe problem kennen.


----------



## vatn (21. Januar 2011)

Hi,

die Sache mit den Lagern ist wirklich schade.

Ich habe ein Spider [zwar nur 100 mm Federweg, MJ 2004], aber die Problematik ist die gleiche: nach relativ kurzer Zeit sind insbesondere die unteren Lager derart ausgeschlagen daß man sie tauschen muß.
Vom Fahrverhalten des Systems bin ich nach wie vor überzeugt.
Weiß jemand ob die [unteren] Lager beim aktuellen Spider anders dimensioniert sind? 

Danke* + Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (21. Januar 2011)

ja das liegt halt an der hinterbaukonstruktion. die von intense verbauten enduro lager sind ja eigentlich schon das beste was man da mit einem kugellager machen kann, da sie keinen kugelkäfig haben.


----------



## vatn (22. Januar 2011)

Ah, ok.

Hab eben noch gesehen daß man beim spider 2 jetzt die Lager an der unteren Anlenkung über Schmiernippel nachfetten kann - sollte die Lagerlebensdauer auch etwas erhöhen.

Grüße


----------



## Jester (22. Januar 2011)

aber auch nur geringfügig. die lager sind halt nicht für schläge ausgelegt. an meiner motoX kiste sind nadellager in der schwinge und umlenkung verbaut. vielleicht wäre das auch eine möglichkeit. 
aber schade das sich anscheind niemand damit näher befasst


----------



## vatn (23. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, daß ist wirklich schade.
Das System VPP finde ich prinzipiell sehr überzeugend +
würde nochmal deutlich besser wenn man das Lagerproblem lösen würde,
Vorschlag mit Nadellagern klingt gut.


----------



## Monster666 (23. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> ja das liegt halt an der hinterbaukonstruktion. die von intense verbauten enduro lager sind ja eigentlich schon das beste was man da mit einem kugellager machen kann, da sie keinen kugelkäfig haben.



da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, hab in meinem M3 das ich Occasion gekauft hab (wurde 2 Saison gefahren) verbaut waren SKF Rostfreie Lager.... kein Spiel, nix ausgeschlagen etc.

SKF ist die wahl (kosten auch dementsprechend viel) ...


----------



## Jester (24. Januar 2011)

witzig. skf kostet viel. billige 2rs standartlager kosten viel? wo kaufst du denn lager ein? etwa im radladen und wenn sie bei dir 2 saisons halten wundert mich das wirklich. allein die konstruktion des lagers ist nicht für solche radialen kräfte ausgelegt die da wirken


----------



## Monster666 (24. Januar 2011)

ich weiss ja nicht was du für Lager kaufst aber wenn du die für 5 Euro nimmst ist der Fall klar 

schau mal bei skf vorbei, da wird dir geholfen...


----------



## Jester (24. Januar 2011)

dann nenn mir doch mal bitte die genaue bezeichnung deiner skf lager, wenn die denn so haltbar sein sollen.


----------



## Monster666 (24. Januar 2011)

nach deinem Post bist du doch auch ein kenner von lagern, ansonsten gibts von SKF nen Onlinekatalog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (24. Januar 2011)

SKF 6001 2 RSH ist das beste was man tun kann. Preislich bei irgendwas um die 4 Euro pro Stück. Enduros haben leider immer schnell Spiel und sind auch oft im Neuzustand nicht spielfrei.
Habe ich bisher in jedem meiner Intense drin gehabt und nicht im geringsten Probleme.


----------



## Jester (24. Januar 2011)

ja und genau das sind die lager die schneller fritte sind als die enduro lager meiner meinung nach. ich bekomm die lager für umme, deshalb kanns mir eigentlich egal sein. nur habe ich jetzt 2 vpp rahmen und dann wirds mir auch zu bunt. deshalb ich denk über eine änderung der unteren lagerung nach. habe mir für mein socom jetzt zwar noch mal ein satz 6001er skf lager eingebaut. aber diesmal hochviskoses fett eingefüllt. vielleicht erhöht das ein wenig das leben der lager an der unteren wippe.


----------

